# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  не включается комп((((

## mushonok

когда играла в CS потух экран и отключился комп и больше не включаеться.тоесть при включении раздаеться неприрывный писк и на мониторе написано"нет сигнала".блок питания проверяла на другом компе-работает(правда на сломаном компе от БП идет еще провод к видухе,а на котором проверяла нет).может ли в БП не работать один провод идущей к видеокарте?и как узнать что именно накрылось?извините за возможно глупые вопросы,но я чайник(((.

----------


## Cheechako

Звуковые сигналы BIOS:
http://koma.narod.ru/OldSite/signal.htm
http://monitor.net.ru/forum/files/bi...d_core_919.jpg
Скорее может не работать сама видеокарта, чем провод как таковой.

----------


## Pdv

Скорей всего видео карта.
Провод идущий от блока питания к видюхе - дополнительное питание для видеокарты. Используется в производительных видеокартах, которые этого требуют. На втором вашем компе видеокарта этого и не требует значит.
Если у вас в материнской карте есть встроенная видеокарта (поищите такой же разъем как в видеокарте (d-sub (синий) или dvi (белый)), подключите монитор к нему, если всё стартанет, идите покупать видюху)

----------


## ivank50

во время работы компа ,без игр и интернета,потух монитор и больше комп не запускается ни с одной винды.монитор проверил работает.в компе чтото пищало но не биос .или блок питания или мать или оба.или память?

----------


## Pdv

насколько я знаю, пищать в компе, когда он не включается - может только спикер на мамке, ну или возможно уже делают топовые модели блоков питаний со спикером o_0
посмотрите крутятся ли вентиляторы (кулер процессорный), приходит ли питание на материнку (лампочка на мамке), проверьте не отошел ли провод от блока питания к видеокарте (с обоих концов, если провода съемные). И что-нибудь на мониторе написано при попытке загрузиться? no signal допустим?

----------


## Cheechako

В общем случае "пищать" может не только динамик, но и какой-нибудь дроссель/трансформатор/вентилятор/диск (вопрос неисправности), так что требуется внимательный осмотр или некоторый опыт :(

----------


## ivank50

поменял блок питания .больше ничего не пищит.

----------


## Pdv

> В общем случае "пищать" может не только динамик, но и какой-нибудь дроссель/трансформатор/вентилятор/диск (вопрос неисправности), так что требуется внимательный осмотр или некоторый опыт :(


вентилятор? пищать? нет, ну чтобы трещать, издавать какой-то звук из разряда тока (трасфораторы) - это я могу понять.. но пищать то как они могут? :eek:

----------


## Stervochka

Привет всем! А я сегодня вообще глупость сделала. Включила комп. У меня два жестких стоит. И ко второму подключен кулер, он иногда очень громко шумит, и в этот раз тоже стал громко шуметь. Мне лень было комп выключать-включать и я решила так отсоединить кулер. И когда начала рассоединять, у меня комп вырубился И не включался до тех пор пока я вообще этот хард не отключила. Потом я к нему пробовала подключить шлейф и вторую штуку от сидирома, ничего не изменилось, комп не включается со вторым хардом. У меня что хард сгорел? И можно ли что-то сделать? Там столько инфы было!

----------


## Slater

> можно ли что-то сделать?


1)
- попробуйте подключить этот диск мастером(меняя перемычку), если интерфейс IDE, если SATA, то оставьте только его
- рабочий диск с системой отключите
- привод компакт дисков оставьте и запустите Life CD, когда виртуальный windows  запустится проверьте состояние вашего   харда, и скопируйте всю информацию на другой носитель

2)
- попробуйте запустить систему с другим блоком питания

----------


## Cheechako

> ...комп не включается со вторым хардом...


Похоже, удалось добиться короткого замыкания по питанию (что представляется достаточно затруднительным :)). О последствиях для диска судить можно только по результатам осмотра.

----------


## Stervochka

> 1)
> - попробуйте подключить этот диск мастером(меняя перемычку), если интерфейс IDE, если SATA, то оставьте только его


Спасибо! Проблему уже решила. Там на плате сгорел диодик такой маааленький! Его сняли и все заработало!

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 20 секунд_



> Похоже, удалось добиться короткого замыкания по питанию


Проблему уже решила. Там на плате сгорел диодик такой маааленький! Его сняли и все заработало!

----------


## slava.sse

или с оперативой что-то или с видюхой

----------


## bj0ker

> Привет всем! А я сегодня вообще глупость сделала. Включила комп. У меня два жестких стоит. И ко второму подключен кулер, он иногда очень громко шумит, и в этот раз тоже стал громко шуметь. Мне лень было комп выключать-включать и я решила так отсоединить кулер. И когда начала рассоединять, у меня комп вырубился И не включался до тех пор пока я вообще этот хард не отключила. Потом я к нему пробовала подключить шлейф и вторую штуку от сидирома, ничего не изменилось, комп не включается со вторым хардом. У меня что хард сгорел? И можно ли что-то сделать? Там столько инфы было!


Сгорела электроника на винте... надо менять электронику и все у вас будет хорошо. По другому никак не достать инфу.

----------

